# Hot Mud That's Not



## Jason J (Aug 1, 2011)

I am having trouble with Beadex Silverset not going off. It is happening with 20, 40, and 60. I have used it before and really like it, but this is driving me crazy on this job. I have tried several bags and they all do the same thing. I am using well water to mix it on this particular job. Any ideas?


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

switch over to sheetrock (usg) it has been the most consistent over the years.


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

It's certainly worth mixing a little in a pan using bottled water and seeing how it goes. If no luck, you'll have to exchange it for a new batch or mix it in (if you dare) with proven bags. 

Accelerants would be of no use imo if the stuff is simply not setting at all. And don't use any on the job, whatever you do. Unset hotmud is weak as hell.

A brief description of the setting reaction:

http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...c/groups/public/documents/afms/ctb_108339.pdf


----------



## jackleg (Jan 22, 2008)

product may have been exposed to moisture. could have picked it up at your suppliers, or in back of your truck....


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

....


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Take a small batch and mix with hot water--if it sets,than its not completely bad, I do agree tho--USG DURA-BOND has been the best!!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

DURA BOND Is a true hot mud.. hot to the touch while setting.
The rest aren't like that anymore.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

jackleg said:


> product may have been exposed to moisture. could have picked it up at your suppliers, or in back of your truck....


Doesn't that usually make it set off faster?

We had a batch of USG Easy Sand a while back that took like 6 hours to dry


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

interesting. i just used a bag of 40 and a bag of 90 beadex. both were great. i actually like it way more than the proset CGC mud we have up here. it sticks way better and seemed to be harder. i could give it a good scrape much sooner. good stuff. i would even cross the border to stock up on it i liked it so much.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

carpentaper said:


> interesting. i just used a bag of 40 and a bag of 90 beadex. both were great. i actually like it way more than the proset CGC mud we have up here. it sticks way better and seemed to be harder. i could give it a good scrape much sooner. good stuff. i would even cross the border to stock up on it i liked it so much.


have you tried smooth set Hamilton? fluffy creamy good stuff,and it doesnt smell like catpiss


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

not yet. there is a hamilton warehouse just minutes from me. i have yet to go there. they are a wholesaler so i have not been wanting to bother them with my small fry orders. the guy on the phone did say he would sell to me. i've been meaning to try some of their all purpose in my search for my favourite AP. i don't even know of any supply yards that carry it. just that one wholesale yard. but i think they just sell to supply houses(mostly).


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

carpentaper said:


> not yet. there is a hamilton warehouse just minutes from me. i have yet to go there. they are a wholesaler so i have not been wanting to bother them with my small fry orders. the guy on the phone did say he would sell to me. i've been meaning to try some of their all purpose in my search for my favourite AP. i don't even know of any supply yards that carry it. just that one wholesale yard. but i think they just sell to supply houses(mostly).


 there ap is very similar to beadex.. Beadex is my favorite,a lil fluffier than Ham . We dont have beadex hotmud...would like to try. Might like it better than hamilton


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i've only tried two bags and i have not tried taping with it yet but i was really suprised how much better it is than local brands.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

fr8train said:


> Doesn't that usually make it set off faster?
> 
> We had a batch of USG Easy Sand a while back that took like 6 hours to dry


That's why he's saying to do that

So if you think you got a bad batch, mix a small sample with hot water, if it don't set off sooner, while then , there's your answer. It gives you a general idea weather it's the Hotmud or your environment, or what ever, you know what I mean:blink:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

chris said:


> have you tried smooth set Hamilton? fluffy creamy good stuff,and it doesnt smell like catpiss


And don't forget the Ultra-Fill! :heartsmiley:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

*throw*

throw the sh










throw the sh*t out the window and say fu*k it!













8t


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

*?*



2buckcanuck said:


> That's why he's saying to do that
> 
> So if you think you got a bad batch, mix a small sample with hot water, if it don't set off sooner, while then , there's your answer. It gives you a general idea weather it's the Hotmud or your environment, or what ever, you know what I mean:blink:


do you know what you mean even though I know what you mean, thats's cause you know I know, that you know I know and now everyone knows that you know that I know , ya know?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> do you know what you mean even though I know what you mean, thats's cause you know I know, that you know I know and now everyone knows that you know that I know , ya know?


I use to know:blink: but I don't know if I know,what you know compared to what I know. But I know what you mean , ya know, know what I'm saying:whistling2:


----------

